# Firefox speichert "angemeldet bleiben" nicht.



## StylezQ (29. Mai 2015)

Moin,

ich sitze gerade an einem neuen PC und habe ein Problem mit Firefox erkannt: Und zwar speichert Firefox das Feature "angemeldet bleiben" nicht. Sobald ich eine Seite verlasse - sei es YouTube, reddit, facebook oder twitter- muss ich mich neu anmelden, obwohl ich das Häkchen bei "angemeldet bleiben" gemacht habe. Kennt jemand eine Lösung?

MfG


----------



## Laudian (29. Mai 2015)

Hast du Cookies vielleicht deaktiviert ?


----------



## StylezQ (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte die Chronik deaktiviert


----------



## maar (6. Juni 2015)

Chronik hat nichts mit deinem Problem zutun.  Cockies müssen aktiviert sein


----------

